# 15hp on 16ft Lund deep V



## oomph (Aug 14, 2017)

How fast do you guys think that a 15HP 2 Stroke early 90's Evinrude can push a 16ft Deep V Lund?


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Aug 14, 2017)

If you're worried about speed, you already have your answer. However a 15 will plane that boat , not loaded to the max, but it will plane and run with 2 guys. Resort guy I know, rents 16 ft lunds with 15hp Yamahas. I have a 16' Naden, very similar to Lund, and have run a 20 and currently a 35. The real questions here are, Where are you fishing? How much weight are you carrying? If the furthest you go is a couple miles with you and a fishing buddy, the 15 is a great choice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ktoelke54 (Aug 14, 2017)

20 give or take with a ten pitch prop if you can achieve proper rpm. If your trying to push a big load dropping to a 9 pitch really helps and still gives 17 mph or so. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oomph (Aug 15, 2017)

Actually, I just bought a 16ft Hull without the motor, and already have an old 15HP Evinrude in the garage. I'd rather use what I have for now. It's mostly going to be fished with myself and one other person. I plan on using it for short runs, less than 5 miles out on creeks and calm waters. I will eventually re-power it, since it is rated up to 45HP. I plan on restoring the boat over time.

The dry hull weight is 455 - Probably another 500 - 700 pounds between gear and passengers. (including lead acid batteries, cooler, trolling motor etc.)

What pitch prop would you guys suggest?


----------



## DaleH (Aug 15, 2017)

IMHO all this speculation of 'speed' is pointless ... 

FWIW here are real numbers for a Merc 2-stroke 15hp pushing a 13' Alumacraft V-hull tim. Max speed, by 2 GPS units, reports 21MPH with only the operator on board, with 1/2-full 6-gallon tank, and a bow anchor.

There is no way a 15hp OB will push an even heavier 16' boat to greater speeds ...


----------



## oomph (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm not looking to race in the thing, just wanted a rough idea. Thanks!


----------



## wmk0002 (Aug 15, 2017)

My guess would be 16-17mph.

My 1992 15hp Johnson pushes my 1648 alumacraft flatbottom about 18-19 mph with an 8" pitch prop at the top of the WOT range and 2 guys. Goes about 20 with a 10" prop and 2 guys but the rpms drop down to the lower 1/3 of the WOT range. My hull, however, only weighs about 300 lbs from the factory.

I'd get a tiny tach so you know you aren't lugging it and can re-prop it accordingly. My motor is a 1992 model and the factory recommended WOT range is 5500-7000 rpms (I know that seems high). Yours may be that as well. I recently bought a 4 blade 9" pitch Solas prop but haven't had a chance to try it yet. I have read those work well on these small motors on tin boats.


----------



## DiveLiberty (Aug 17, 2017)

@DaleH There is some legitimacy in knowing your speed capabilities. How quick I can get across the lake helps determine what size of lakes I get on and where I put on the lake.


----------



## eview326 (Aug 17, 2017)

I'll second the 16-17 mph. 

I have a 2 stroke 25hp on a 16' mirrocraft that does 23mph on a good day with minimal load. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleH (Aug 17, 2017)

DiveLiberty said:


> There is some legitimacy in knowing your speed capabilities. How quick I can get across the lake helps determine what size of lakes I get on and where I put on the lake.


I agree with that need 110% sir ... !

What I don't agree with is people proclaiming a 15hp will push a 16-foot V-hull w/ 2 people to 20mph :shock: ! Frankly, they're talking out their arse #-o ... whereas I posted 'real', by the numbers & verifed by 2 GPS units, data. :wink: 

I once knew a guy who proclaimed his hull would hit 60mph ... I won the bet ... the ONLY way his hull would hit speeds of 60mph was whilst on a trailer on the freakin' highway, haha!

... some people cannot handle the truth ...


----------



## DiveLiberty (Aug 17, 2017)

DaleH said:


> DiveLiberty said:
> 
> 
> > There is some legitimacy in knowing your speed capabilities. How quick I can get across the lake helps determine what size of lakes I get on and where I put on the lake.
> ...



Fair enough. At the end of the day, a small 2 stroke is a small 2 stroke. Expecting 20 mph when weighed down with decks and live wells is a lot to ask. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

